# Another Drillpress Table Lift



## wdgarrett (Mar 12, 2011)

After seeing the nice chain table lift jimini built in a previous post I am almost ashamed to show you mine.

This lift was quickly constructed with material from the scrap pile, plus 2 small sprockets, 4 set collars, and some #50 roller chain. The drill press is an 8 speed Craftsman that my sweet wife gave to me for Christmas in 1968. It has been the most used tool in the shop and is on it's second chuck and untold number of V-belts. I think the pictures will tell the story of it's construction. It is simple but works very well. This is not a new idea since I saw a similar setup on the internet. Now if only I can get the pictures attached.

Bill
[attachimg=1][attachimg=2][attachimg=3]


----------



## jimini (Mar 13, 2011)

No need to be ashamed. Just proves there is more than "one way to skin a cat!" The main thing is it works and that is the 
most important part. Also the fun is in creating.
Jim


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to sound critical, but only concerned: On this method, is there a safety consideration for letting the table free-fall and bashing your hand or arm with the crank handle?


----------



## wdgarrett (Mar 13, 2011)

Tony

I do see your point and you aren't being critical but just observent.
I don't have any safety device to control the free travel. I always grasp the crank handle firmly before releasing the table lock. The table is not very heavy so I have never had the crank to spank my hand. The table bore has enough friction on the column that it doesn't free-fall very easily. That friction acts as a safety factor but it still might bite me someday. Since I am the only person that uses the drill press I haven't worried about the issue but probably should.

Thanks good point.

Bill


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 22, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but i don't see how it works... If you turn the crank the chain should simply go around the sprockets and nothing would lift...  OR... the bottom assembly would walk up the post but esentially you are simply lifting it up with no leverage.... It must be a bear if thats what happens...
At least that's what the cobwebs in my mind are telling me.  I'm sure there is more to it and if you can expalin it the this old fatr ...i would be grateful
thanks and please know i am not thying to be a smart ass ..i just want to know how it works so I can build one if it does work
thanks again
joe


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe, the lower picture show the chain bolted to the table. The upper and lower supports are stationary. When you crank the handle, the "front" fall of the chain lifts the table.


----------



## wdgarrett (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe

Look at the third photo and you will see a bolt. That bolt connects the 2 ends of the chain together and is screwed into a tapped hole in the back of the table. This makes the table captive to the chain and has to move with the chain. The sprockets and mounting brackets remain stationary and the table slides up and down the column when the crank is rotated. The table can be raised up to the chuck or lowerd almost to the base casting. My description is probably clear as muddy water but I hope this will give you a better idea of how it works.

Bill


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahhhhh-Sooooooo.  Good work , grasshopper,  the crank handle provides the leverage. I assume.
Simple ,direct, &amp; cheap  just what i need for my old peress that i removed the motor for another project and just use it for tapping.  but adjusting the table is truely gruesome...


----------



## wdgarrett (Mar 23, 2011)

Joe

Simple, direct and cheap describes most of my projects. The table lift was put together in a couple of hours with parts and materials that were on hand.

Bill


----------

